# Thumb triggered release



## smith34 (Feb 2, 2009)

Does anybody know of an archery shop around mid michigan (Lansing to GR cooridor would be awesome, but will drive) that stocks a good selection of thumb triggered releases? I am thinking about switching to this style, but would like to check some out to help figure out if I will like 2/3/4 finger? Or other options I will like or not like, before dropping up to $200 and not liking it.


----------



## Falk (Jan 18, 2005)

Sorry, I'm on the east side of state, but regarding thumb releases I switched to one several years ago and have never considered changing to anything else.


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

I started using one this past summer, but still hunted with my normal release. Using the thumb exclusively now. I've got a Stan Shootoff TL Quattro and am loving it.








We can get them at Backwoods Trading Post in Freeport but only have one on hand to try. Al n Bobs is usually the same, can get them, just not many on hand to try. I would check Archery Unlimited in G R.


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

Double post


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

I am going to spot shooter archery today in holly mi. and will check out there stock, and tell you what they have and prices


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

Just got back. They have a Tru-ball " Champ", $99,99,,,, a Tru-ball revolution in black, and camo. $169,99,, and a Trufire "edge" $99.99


----------



## smith34 (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks guys. My normal shop is the same, can get anything i want, but one to none in stock, and if so a cheapy. I really dont like the idea of spending $200 only to find out the 3 finger instead of 4 or some other option is more comfortable and I spend it all over again. The cost isnt the issue...as long as its only a one time thing! Anyone else with any info, keep them coming, gas money is cheaper than a 2nd release.


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

It may be worth a call to Grand Valley Sporting Goods in Allendale, any time I ever stopped by they always had what I needed in stock weather is was a string for my recurve or draw cams adjusters for my Bowtech, they also have a nice range and a small one for tuning and demo's.


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

I KNOW WHAT


smith34 said:


> Thanks guys. My normal shop is the same, can get anything i want, but one to none in stock, and if so a cheapy. I really dont like the idea of spending $200 only to find out the 3 finger instead of 4 or some other option is more comfortable and I spend it all over again. The cost isnt the issue...as long as its only a one time thing! Anyone else with any info, keep them coming, gas money is cheaper than a 2nd release.


I know what you mean, I am looking at getting a back tension release, for target, but, when target guys get together, they all have 2-4 of them in their quivers, and BTR run in the $200 mark all the time, I do not want 3 of them, good luck


----------



## smith34 (Feb 2, 2009)

Martian said:


> I KNOW WHAT
> 
> I know what you mean, I am looking at getting a back tension release, for target, but, when target guys get together, they all have 2-4 of them in their quivers, and BTR run in the $200 mark all the time, I do not want 3 of them, good luck


Yes, one at that price is quite enough! I dont need the best out there, but hate junk, so I try to get the best quality and comfort i can get and figure out how to save up the necessary funds from there, but once is enough for me, thanks.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

One of the good things about thumb triggers or back tension releases is the used market is VERY strong. Over on Archery Talk guys buy and sell with regularity. I was gifted a Tru-ball Fang 4 and I like it alot but would like to try some others as this has been my only exposure. While it is a four finger I find that dropping the pinkie works better than a full four at the shot, not sure how a three finger draw would feel however.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

smith34 said:


> Thanks guys. My normal shop is the same, can get anything i want, but one to none in stock, and if so a cheapy. I really dont like the idea of spending $200 only to find out the 3 finger instead of 4 or some other option is more comfortable and I spend it all over again. The cost isnt the issue...as long as its only a one time thing! Anyone else with any info, keep them coming, gas money is cheaper than a 2nd release.


I have use the TRU Ball Max-pro since 2008 and have never had any issues.
<----<<<


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz (Oct 10, 2008)

smith34 said:


> Yes, one at that price is quite enough! I dont need the best out there, but hate junk, so I try to get the best quality and comfort i can get and figure out how to save up the necessary funds from there, but once is enough for me, thanks.


Lansing Deer and Turkey show might be an option in Feb if there are any dealers.


----------



## smith34 (Feb 2, 2009)

HUBBHUNTER2 said:


> Lansing Deer and Turkey show might be an option in Feb if there are any dealers.


Good call! Or better...the huntin time expo in gr, way more vendors and a much larger show. Wanna go?


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz (Oct 10, 2008)

smith34 said:


> Good call! Or better...the huntin time expo in gr, way more vendors and a much larger show. Wanna go?


Why not, I love buying stuff I don't need


----------



## smith34 (Feb 2, 2009)

HUBBHUNTER2 said:


> Why not, I love buying stuff I don't need


Sweet! Its nice to know youll buy the release, and seeing you dont need it, give it to me!


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz (Oct 10, 2008)

smith34 said:


> Sweet! Its nice to know youll buy the release, and seeing you dont need it, give it to me!


Wrong! I've been wanting to test out a couple different thumb releases anyway to see if i'd ever switch.


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

HUBBHUNTER2 said:


> Wrong! I've been wanting to test out a couple different thumb releases anyway to see if i'd ever switch.


Stan, Scott, and/or Carter are a good start. I'm loving my Stan more and more every time I shoot.


----------



## smith34 (Feb 2, 2009)

I did finally find a shop that had a nice selection of thumb releases. Long Range Archery, in Holland. They actually have a really nice overall selection, and worth the 1.25-1.5 hour drive for me. Was able to test many models, and found one that fit nice, the Scott Sigma. A close second was the Carter First-choice (even though it's my 2nd choice! )


----------



## otcarcher (Dec 11, 2015)

smith34 said:


> I did finally find a shop that had a nice selection of thumb releases. Long Range Archery, in Holland. They actually have a really nice overall selection, and worth the 1.25-1.5 hour drive for me. Was able to test many models, and found one that fit nice, the Scott Sigma. A close second was the Carter First-choice (even though it's my 2nd choice! )


Scott Sigma is an excellent release. Easy to adjust and feels great in the hand.


----------

